# Aquarium shape selection



## sketty55 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. I've been a lurker but finally joined the site now that I'm getting more serious about this hobby. I have almost no experience (goldfish, beta's) but are furnishing our living room and would like to include a tank that will accent the room. However, I'm not looking into this hobby to make the room look good, I have a genuine interest! I have noticed shapes being offered that differ from the standard rectangle shape aquariums such as cylinder, half cylinder and corner styles. However, I see that they are not as popular, new or used. I'm wondering why? Are they generally harder to maintain, or perhaps the increased cost is the reason. I would appreciate any advice when considering one of these tanks. I am thinking about a 90-100gallon tank and plan to keep Cichlids. Thanks!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Most newcomers to the hobby look at "exotic" shaped aquariums such as cylinder, half-cylinder, and hexagonal, as "pretty cool". I know, I used to think that as well.

However, the major drawback of those aquariums is that, due to their shape, you don't get to enjoy your fish and aquascape nearly as well. Rounded glass deform shapes once it's filled with water, and hexagons offer a much more limited viewing angle.

In the end, it very much depends on what you want to achieve with your fish-keeping hobby... and guess what? You're not likely to know that when just starting out. You are most likely going to change your mind and want to try new things, and more likely than not, you're going to regret purchasing an "odd" shaped aquarium even though you were convinced that that's what you wanted.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you like odd shaped aquariums, a simple bow front tank would be a nice compromise.

Something like a 72 Gallon Bowfront. Though there are several manufactures that have bow front tanks in the 72-120 gallon range.

They have the same rectangular shape, with a slightly curved front pannel that gives an impression of a larger tank, and slight magnification of whats inside when viewed from a bit of a distance.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

solarz said:


> Most newcomers to the hobby look at "exotic" shaped aquariums such as cylinder, half-cylinder, and hexagonal, as "pretty cool". I know, I used to think that as well.
> 
> However, the major drawback of those aquariums is that, due to their shape, you don't get to enjoy your fish and aquascape nearly as well. Rounded glass deform shapes once it's filled with water, and hexagons offer a much more limited viewing angle.
> 
> In the end, it very much depends on what you want to achieve with your fish-keeping hobby... and guess what? You're not likely to know that when just starting out. You are most likely going to change your mind and want to try new things, and more likely than not, you're going to regret purchasing an "odd" shaped aquarium even though you were convinced that that's what you wanted.


I agree. Odd shaped aquarium suck.

After 15 years in the hobby, my favorite tanks are shallow, deep (front to back) breeders like 40br or a standard 75g. For a larger tank, I would try one of marinelands newer 'deep dimensions' tanks. They have great depth for intricate aquascaping options; either that or do a custom 48l x 24w x 20h


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

acropora1981 said:


> I agree. Odd shaped aquarium suck.
> 
> After 15 years in the hobby, my favorite tanks are shallow, deep (front to back) breeders like 40br or a standard 75g. For a larger tank, I would try one of marinelands newer 'deep dimensions' tanks. They have great depth for intricate aquascaping options; either that or do a custom 48l x 24w x 20h


If your planning to get a 48 x 24 x 20 tank, might as well as getting a 120G instead ~ 48 x 24 x 24

The 4" height difference won't make the tank goes cheaper and lighter (it's about the same or it could be even more expensive since it's custom made)


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> If your planning to get a 48 x 24 x 20 tank, might as well as getting a 120G instead ~ 48 x 24 x 24
> 
> The 4" height difference won't make the tank goes cheaper and lighter (it's about the same or it could be even more expensive since it's custom made)


totally; I simply have a thing for shallow tanks, mostly because i do reef tanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I prefer large footprint tanks. I don't like em too deep cause it a pain to reach in to work on.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

It would greatly benefit your fish if you had a wider tank that is more shallow. This is to increase the surface area ratio of water to air. Alot of oxygen gets dissolved into the water through the surface so the more surface area there is, the better the water will be oxygenated. 

There are lots of nicely designed tanks that also put that into consideration. 
I personally prefer simple rectangular tanks that are seamless or have rounded edges... like the fluval Osaka. 

Just something to keep in mind.

Also, if you want to keep African Cichlids they prefer more footprint because they like to arrange the gravel and establish territories. I would stay away with cylindrical and deep tanks because everyone is right about it being a hassle to reach the bottom, especially when the cichlids keep moving the gravel around... it'll look ugly!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I just finished setting up a 48x24x24 in my basement. It looks absolutely incredible. I think it is the perfect shape.

I have a 72x18x21 but I find it is to long to view from one vantage point and the fish tend to hang out in only a small area so there is a lot of wasted space (I tend to keep Angels).

I went with the 24" deep (front to back) because I noticed on most display models that when you fill them with water they don't look as deep as when they don't have water in them.

I went with 24" tall because anything taller and you wont be able to reach the bottom of the tank to place the plants.

I went with rectangular because curves tend to distort the appearance of the fish and I guess I just plain tend to think in straight lines.

Lee


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

the only tank that ever leaked on me is one of those odd shaped tanks. 

i perfer a deeper tank for africian cichlids. bigger water volume & more swimming room. Africian cichlids are very active fish that should swim all over the tank. for africians i like the 120g long (60x18x26).


----------



## sketty55 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey there. Thanks to all for the helpful responses. I've decided to ignore all of you and get a cylinder shape aquarium....just kidding!!! Now that I understand the advantage of a shallower, deeper type unit, i'll start looking in that direction.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, if you decide to ignore us, I have a very deep wavy front tank I can sell you...cheap 



sketty55 said:


> Hey there. Thanks to all for the helpful responses. I've decided to ignore all of you and get a cylinder shape aquarium....just kidding!!! Now that I understand the advantage of a shallower, deeper type unit, i'll start looking in that direction.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I think bow fronts are cool but right now I have a 40g long. I got it because its hard for me to reach to the bottom of a normal shaped tank. I figure it gives more room for the fish to swim from one end to the other too.


----------

